# sheepshead



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I've tried fishing for sheepshead but with little luck. They seem to go away whenever they see me. On the t pier they dont do anything, but when they see me on bob sykes they rush down to the bottom at mach-4 does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

fish fear me too! :moon


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I've seen folks bowfishing for them there. I'd duck down, too. Plus I'm sure the tourists and others sling 6 or 8 oz. of lead, wire, steel, and whatnotat them when they see them as well. It's enough to make a fish want to move to a better neighborhood.

BT


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

fish tremble at the sight of me


----------

